
Sourcing U.S. government projects to pair with people in tech for Covid response - ChrisArchitect
https://www.usdigitalresponse.org/
======
ChrisArchitect
feel like should be noted this is unofficial, put together by a bunch of tech
and digital government experts sure, but unofficial.

